# Beef grades in relation to brisket



## Rockin Rooster (May 31, 2007)

I hear most look for Choice grade brisket over Select. Would you pick Prime over choice for a brisket? If not why?


----------



## DaleP (May 31, 2007)

I tried both prime and choice my last cook. Both were good but I need fab or something. Select doesnt work for me.


----------



## oompappy (May 31, 2007)

I usually go by look and feel more than the grade marked on the package. 
I've never had to pick between prime and choice but have picked select over choice on a couple of occasions. Normally I buy choice CAB brisket and see and feel quite a difference in fat and flex in ones out of the same boxes. So, even with prime grade I would probably choose the same way.


----------



## boar_d_laze (May 31, 2007)

I buy Black Angus briskets from a meat market (Prime Meat in Rowland Heights) that carries (almost) nothing but prime meat.  I used to buy Choice briskets from a different meat market (Hows in San Marino) that specialized in Prime and Choice meats.  I asked How's manager and Prime's owner to price Prime briskets for me.  Both got back to me with the same answer.  Their (different) suppliers told each of them that the USDA does not "roll" (aka stamp) briskets as Prime, because no matter what a given animal was like the brisket flat was too well exercised to be sufficientlhy marbled for Prime.  I don't know if that's true or not, or if it's a California thing.  :?  :?  :? 

If you do get a brisket rolled Prime, post a pic.  I'll print it and show it to my butcher.     :P 

But if someone told me they were selling me a Prime brisket, I'd sure as hell want to see the stamp on the brisket itself.   [smilie=a_holyshit.gif] Not to say that a brisket from an otherwise Prime animal won't be great.  In fact, I'm pretty sure that's what I'm getting from Prime Meat and it is great.   :twisted: 

While I do inject, I don't use FAB.   For one thing, I avoid using MSG because so many people claim to be allergic, and it makes me thirsty.  For another, I think FAB adds too much of a "buillon-cube" taste.   :roll: 

As to the difference between Select, Choice and Prime -- the inspectors aren't 100% by any means so it's worth trying to pick the best brisket by sight and feel if you've got the luxury of selection.  But almost every time, everything else being equal, a Choice kicks Select's ass.  

Where do you guys live that you get to rummage through cases of various grade briskets? :?  When I, and lots of other people, try to by "packers," we're stuck with the one or two briskets the butcher held out of the case for us.  Under those circumstances, it's better to establish a relationship with a butcher and buy the best grade available.   [smilie=bowdown.gif]  SoCal is not great brisket territory.  The only place I know of that usually has a selection of packers is Smart and Final -- and their meat is Select.  I've never had good luck with a Select brisket from them.  Our Costco has flats only.  You can buy an untrimmed flat, but you can't buy a whole brisket.  Our WalMart doesn't carry brisket at all.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 31, 2007)

I purchase certified angus beef that has been cryovac aged from a wholesale supplier locally. I can choose the length of aging as well. They accomidate competitor Q'rs and even deliver!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 31, 2007)

The reason I asked is our local Sam's is doing a remodel and the meat section is drasticly minimised during the condtruction phase so no butchers. I went in to get my brisket yesterday and they had the usual Choice briskets, BUT I noticed 2 Prime briskets amungst the Choice with the same per lb price and grabbed it up. I was really wondering if I had been the lucky recepient of some fortune or no big deal.
By the way if I don't forget I will snap a picture of the Prime stamped packer and post it for boar_d_laze to show to his butcher.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 31, 2007)

Well there were 2 marked prime in the case with about 6 other choice briskets. I automaticly figured prim is considered better than choice so I grabbed one. I just wondered if I had gotten a deal or not. I payed $1.56 per lb for it.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll be watching it closer just to make sure it doesn't finish too soon. I would hate to rest a brisket for 5+ hours waiting on turn-in. I like to only do 2 -3 hours.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 31, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> I buy Black Angus briskets from a meat market (Prime Meat in Rowland Heights) that carries (almost) nothing but prime meat.  I used to buy Choice briskets from a different meat market (Hows in San Marino) that specialized in Prime and Choice meats.  I asked How's manager and Prime's owner to price Prime briskets for me.  Both got back to me with the same answer.  Their (different) suppliers told each of them that the USDA does not "roll" (aka stamp) briskets as Prime, because no matter what a given animal was like the brisket flat was too well exercised to be sufficientlhy marbled for Prime.  I don't know if that's true or not, or if it's a California thing.  :?  :?  :?
> 
> If you do get a brisket rolled Prime, post a pic.  I'll print it and show it to my butcher.     :P
> 
> ...



wonder what Bristol Farms in South Pasadene charges for brisket ???


----------



## oompappy (May 31, 2007)

Oh, this is for a comp, then you may indeed be "the lucky recipient of some fortune"   
Good eye!  8) And good Luck!!!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 31, 2007)

Like I promised here's the picture.





http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/primebris.JPG
You have to click the link for the bigger one to read cause I post  pics on my own website. I'm getting ready for a little nap then heading to Cartersville, GA. I really am looking forward to seeing how the prime turns out. See you with pics when I get back.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pic, Rooster.  Like Brian says, it's nice to know they _do_ exist.  ["If you believe in Prime Briskets, clap your hands"]  You say the Prime and the Choice rolled briskets were in the same case?  So,  it's luck of the draw.  

BTW, I'm paying $2.50 a pound for _packer cut_ Black Angus.   I know it's a hose job, but I've never had a bad brisket from this guy.  I don't want to mess with the good ju-ju.  Anyone know how to say "_gonif_" in Korean?


----------

